# Apples?



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I always share my apples with my dogs. If I sit down to eat one, they are always there to get their share. With three dogs, I don't get much apple to my self.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe get two apples if that's the case. Somehow it's a really sweet feeling-to share it with your buddy.Makes the apple taste better. So,i'm guessing it will be thumbs up for the apples.As long as they're cleaned and fresh.Which is not a problem-we share.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I give apple slices so they don't get any seeds


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh yes,i know!No seeds,no peels!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Mine get all sorts of fruit as treats (seeds removed). Apples, melon, pears, oranges, bananas and their favourite's are strawberries.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

My pup eats apples whole - peel, seeds and all. He is crazy for apples. A few seeds won't hurt, and he doesn't get an apple but every couple weeks.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Years and years ago my mom took a tracking class with the lab we had. She used bits of apples for low-cal treats (he was overweight) which were placed along the trail he was supposed to follow. Anyways, from that he learned to smell an apple from a mile away and with three schools backing onto the park, he found (and gobbled up) TONS of apples that kids would throw away.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Yup, Max loves apples. And watermelon. And tomatoes. And pretty much anything else that's food.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I am very into raw, fresh fruits and vegetables. When they see me washing and cutting up fruits and veggies, I have a golden boy on each side of me creating a pool of drool at my feet in hopes of a few handouts. I can't believe how excited they get over a few lettuce or spinach leaves .... but they go absolutely crazy over a piece of apple, orange or banana.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sometimes I get those protein plates from Starbucks that come that come with cheese, apple slices, grapes, and a hard boiled egg. Molly REALLY wants the cheese and egg (which are also my favorite), so I give her the apple slices so she won't bother me me while I eat my egg and cheese


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Micah drools so bad I usually give in and give him a slice to make it stop.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Since the OP asked about safety, here are two lists from the ASPCA about the safety of human foods and common plants for our furry friends: ASPCA | Plants and Trees and ASPCA | People Foods. Grapes and raisins are on the toxic list, as are chocolate, mushrooms, onions, and garlic.

Happily, apples are fine for dogs, though the seeds and leaves can cause tummy issues.

Happy weekend! :wavey:


----------

